
Show HN: Visualize GitHub: Visualizations of Your GitHub Repos - dnoparavandis
https://rocketgraph.com/reports/24-github-visualize
======
fiatjaf
I write libraries that get used by people who write websites that provide
tools for creating visualizations of the number of commits made per day in the
repository of a library used to make other libraries that get used in the
building of services that power servers that provide free hosting of
applications that help people write more code, commit more and then visualize
how much they have commited.

~~~
EvanPlaice
Kinda begs the question, 'at what point do we start making the tools used in
other industries better rather than constantly cycling our own'?

This is like a marketer who tweets about a commercial that was created to
promote the twitter account.

As a result, The number of followers sky rockets, the account gets notice from
all the major media outlets, and it's hailed as a great success in the
marketing world. A disruptor, a peek into _the future_ of marketing.

Meanwhile, people who have real products and services are failing to reach
their potential audience because super twitter self-referential marketing
v2.0-beta is doninating the marketing industry.

Source: I write libraries too but oft times question the utility of such
things.

~~~
EvanPlaice
Wow... Just stumbled onto a relevant xkcd:
[https://xkcd.com/1629/](https://xkcd.com/1629/)

